# Brown Ripple



## Timebandit (Nov 1, 2011)

He guys. Here is my latest Empire pen.:biggrin: Yep thats the new name for it. "The Empire"  Thanks for the name guys. This is another button filler done in Brown Ripple Ebonite  with a #6 Meisternib and a #6 Bock nib with a postable cap.

All Comment Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## hewunch (Nov 1, 2011)

That is nice. I mean it just exudes class!


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 1, 2011)

When does class start and how far are you from Alabama?  You have them named right I do believe.  The more I see ebonite the more I like the  looks of it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow I think I'm in love! Question, can you really be in love with an object?    answer!!!
*Damn straight!*​


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey fire, can I ride along?


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW!!!  Amazing work.  Love the material.


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 1, 2011)

Justin all three of the kitless pens you've posted recently are really nice.  I've never done anything with threads yet so I'm impressed by how the pattern matches up on the end cap.  I sit here guessing how things are done when I see them...right now I'm curious if the pattern didn't line up if it's just a matter of sanding off some material to change the entry point of the threads.


----------



## RichF (Nov 1, 2011)

Outstanding execution once again.  I had looked at that same material yesterday, and wondered how it would look.  This morning I get to see it in a faboulous form.  I love how you used the reversed pattern on the cap.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 1, 2011)

I know! I know! You guys must really be getting tired of me bragging on this kid, but what can I say, FANTASTIC PEN! There I said it.

I am beginning to have serious doubts as to whether this is really my kid or not. I am beginning to think there was a switch in the nursery at the hospital and I got the really BRIGHT and TALENTED one! I can't imagine that someone as talented as this came from me. I must say that you guys out there are up to a mighty BIG challenge to meet the standards that are being set by him in the kit-less arena. And YES I AM very proud of him in case you haven't noticed.:RockOn::bananen_smilies051:

By the way did I say FANTABULOUSLY FANTASTIC PEN? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BSea (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, this is officially my favorite of all the pens you've done. . . . . . . . . until tomorrow.

I love the look of the cap.  I think it gives it a more professional appearance.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful like the others I've seen from you lately Justin! You even have the patterns lining up very nicely.


----------



## Curly (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow barely begins to describe it!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful pen, your work is outstanding.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 1, 2011)

Justin,
I can't keep up.  This one is just outstanding.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice form and attention to detail, like lining up the blind cap. Where on earth did you find ripple ebonite, and where do you get the buttons for your button fillers?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 1, 2011)

UN freaking believable!!!!


----------



## EarlD (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 to what they all said!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 1, 2011)

hewunch said:


> That is nice. I mean it just exudes class!



Thanks!! I like Class:biggrin:



firewhatfire said:


> When does class start and how far are you from Alabama?  You have them named right I do believe.  The more I see ebonite the more I like the  looks of it.



Thanks!!! I dont even know where Alabama is:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Wow I think I'm in love! Question, can you really be in love with an object?    answer!!!
> *Damn straight!*​



LOL!! Thanks Roy!!I have succeeded again:biggrin:



nsfr1206 said:


> Hey fire, can I ride along?



LOL!!



jasontg99 said:


> WOW!!!  Amazing work.  Love the material.



Thanks Jason!!



Gilrock said:


> Justin all three of the kitless pens you've posted recently are really nice.  I've never done anything with threads yet so I'm impressed by how the pattern matches up on the end cap.  I sit here guessing how things are done when I see them...right now I'm curious if the pattern didn't line up if it's just a matter of sanding off some material to change the entry point of the threads.



Thanks!! Well kind of.....More a matter of parting a little bit off so that the piece will screw in that much more, more or less changing the entry point until it lines up:biggrin: But you have to do this with each piece in the pen...Just have to know which piece to start with



RichF said:


> Outstanding execution once again.  I had looked at that same material yesterday, and wondered how it would look.  This morning I get to see it in a faboulous form.  I love how you used the reversed pattern on the cap.



Thanks!! I wonder how many people noticed the reversal??....Good eye:wink::biggrin:



Rounder said:


> I know! I know! You guys must really be getting tired of me bragging on this kid, but what can I say, FANTASTIC PEN! There I said it.
> 
> I am beginning to have serious doubts as to whether this is really my kid or not. I am beginning to think there was a switch in the nursery at the hospital and I got the really BRIGHT and TALENTED one! I can't imagine that someone as talented as this came from me. I must say that you guys out there are up to a mighty BIG challenge to meet the standards that are being set by him in the kit-less arena. And YES I AM very proud of him in case you haven't noticed.:RockOn::bananen_smilies051:
> 
> By the way did I say FANTABULOUSLY FANTASTIC PEN? I LOVE IT!!!



LOL!! There we go. Now you are living up to your end of the Bribe!!!! Or are you?????? I think you are....or are you??? Im confused I think you ARE... you better be:tongue::biggrin:



BSea said:


> Ok, this is officially my favorite of all the pens you've done. . . . . . . . . until tomorrow.
> 
> I love the look of the cap.  I think it gives it a more professional appearance.



Thanks!!! I am loving this style!!



76winger said:


> Beautiful like the others I've seen from you lately Justin! You even have the patterns lining up very nicely.



Thanks!! I take great pride to the time i take to line everything up properly! It does add time onto the process, but it think it is time well spent!!:wink::biggrin:



Curly said:


> Wow barely begins to describe it!



Thank you!!



Jim15 said:


> Beautiful pen, your work is outstanding.



Thanks!!



cnirenberg said:


> Justin,
> I can't keep up.  This one is just outstanding.



LOL!! Should i slow down???



Dan_F said:


> Very nice form and attention to detail, like lining up the blind cap. Where on earth did you find ripple ebonite, and where do you get the buttons for your button fillers?



Thanks!! I found the ripple from my secret source and the button filler parts came from http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm Sylvia is great to deal with and will take good care of you:biggrin:



bitshird said:


> UN freaking believable!!!!



LOL!! Thanks Ken!!!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 1, 2011)

That Empire is a very striking pen. I love it. The Empire strikes back.:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing short of spectacular Justin. I'll never get tired of looking at your work. I only get tired trying to make something that beautiful!


----------



## bon (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome!!!

what a beautiful FP.


----------



## wizard (Nov 3, 2011)

Sensei, Now that's a regal and elegant looking pen!!! Very aptly named as well. Justin, Your talents are evolving at light speed.....:biggrin::biggrin::wink:. Just keep it up..
Regards, Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 3, 2011)

boxerman said:


> That Empire is a very striking pen. I love it. The Empire strikes back.:biggrin:



Thanks!!



Brooks803 said:


> Nothing short of spectacular Justin. I'll never get tired of looking at your work. I only get tired trying to make something that beautiful!



Thanks Brooks!!



bon said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> what a beautiful FP.



Thank You!!



wizard said:


> Sensei, Now that's a regal and elegant looking pen!!! Very aptly named as well. Justin, Your talents are evolving at light speed.....:biggrin::biggrin::wink:. Just keep it up..
> Regards, Doc



Thanks Grasshopper!! Im gonna keep on keepin on:wink::biggrin:


----------

